# 1950 Hawthorne Triple Bar



## bobbystillz (Mar 15, 2019)

Rebuilt the rear hub just in time for St. Patrick's Day! Third bar's a charm...
1950 M/W Hawthorne Triple bar aka 3 bar. These were made from 1950-52 and badged Hawthorne as well as Monark. So far we (the general bike community and 3 bar owners) know of 9, possibly 10 men's triple bars (2 might be the same bike, different owners-can't confirm). One of the ten was stolen in Denver, CO and its whereabout is unknown at this time.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 15, 2019)

Awesome rare GREEN Snyder built bike!

Cool & unusual frame design!

Paint & pins are great!

Who needs a tank with that extra bar!!

Thanks for posting!

N


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice one Bobby!


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok, here's the money shot...


----------



## Mercian (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi, All.

Nice bike, but don't call me Shirley...






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 18, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> Nice bike, but don't call me Shirley...
> 
> ...



EXACTLY!!! Glad you caught that!


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 1, 2019)

Swapped out the Hawthorne guard (not original to this bike) for a Colson 'Turkey leg'. I think it was red originally, then repainted with a smooth topcoat of green house paint that damn near matches the Snyder green paint perfectly. The broad face really fills the void on this large frame.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 1, 2019)

Cool bike i like all your builds , you got great taste & a cool eye for design !


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 1, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Cool bike i like all your builds , you got great taste & a cool eye for design !



Thank you so much! That really means a lot. I get really excited when I am able to make my idea into a reality, and ecstatic when others appreciate the outcome.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Cool bike i like all your builds , you got great taste & a cool eye for design !




I'LL Second That !!!


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I'LL Second That !!!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

bobbystillz said:


> Swapped out the Hawthorne guard (not original to this bike) for a Colson 'Turkey leg'.




This bike looks WAAAAY better with the Colson Chain Guard on it.    The red guard was "Not quite up to snuff" with the rest of the bike.   You must be so proud to own such a rare bike..............and believe me ...................MOST will not qualify to be called rare.     I had a Colson with the same guard................I never liked it much .   Nor had I ever really cared for it on the majority of bikes I've ever even seen them on.  But...............  It REALLY transformed the look of your triple bar .   Well Done !


----------



## bobbystillz (Jun 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> This bike looks WAAAAY better with the Colson Chain Guard on it.    The red guard was "Not quite up to snuff" with the rest of the bike.   You must be so proud to own such a rare bike..............and believe me ...................MOST will not qualify to be called rare.     I had a Colson with the same guard................I never liked it much .   Nor had I ever really cared for it on the majority of bikes I've ever even seen them on.  But...............  It REALLY transformed the look of your triple bar .   Well Done !



A buddy of mine put a turkey leg on a Schwinn DX and it came out amazing, so I pulled the inspiration from him, and it came out beautifully.


----------



## donsof (Aug 13, 2019)

bobbystillz said:


> A buddy of mine put a turkey leg on a Schwinn DX and it came out amazing, so I pulled the inspiration from him, and it came out beautifully.



There is a triple bar on ebay currently, how many parts are right on it? Is the headlight a correct Snyder? Listed as rare 1950 Hawthorne triple bar.


----------



## bobbystillz (Aug 13, 2019)

donsof said:


> There is a triple bar on ebay currently, how many parts are right on it? Is the headlight a correct Snyder? Listed as rare 1950 Hawthorne triple bar.




The one on ebay seems to be deluxe and correct.  Mine originally had a 3 speed, and front drum brake according to the person I bought it from. The headlight is very rare (lense usually missing as well). The chainguard on the ebay one is the main part I'd like to find for mine. Snyder green...rare color too.


----------



## bobbystillz (Aug 13, 2019)

@donsof if you are considering the purchase, I would do it. I won't let mine go for less than they have theirs listed, and mine isn't complete. There are only 10 triple bars floating around that we know of.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 13, 2019)

Just looked at the bike on Ebay.   He Has The Original Front wheel ( With Brake ) on a separate auction .    If you bought the bike AND the front wheel set up it comes to $820.00  Shipped.   Why do you suppose he 's selling these separate ?         And he states it may have had a rack .........His Does not...............Does this hurt the value on the bike ?    Or does the limited no. of these bikes justify his asking price ?     I need to be educated here  .


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 13, 2019)

Nice looking bike! I thought the triplebar was only made in 1950.  Are any of the others 51 or 52 by the serial numbers?


----------



## bobbystillz (Aug 13, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Just looked at the bike on Ebay.   He Has The Original Front wheel ( With Brake ) on a separate auction .    If you bought the bike AND the front wheel set up it comes to $820.00  Shipped.   Why do you suppose he 's selling these separate ?         And he states it may have had a rack .........His Does not...............Does this hurt the value on the bike ?    Or does the limited no. of these bikes justify his asking price ?     I need to be educated here  .




In that case I would make an offer to buy on the condition they include the front wheel (as it is original). No rack on this model, though there was on other models. The triple bar was made from 1950-1952


----------



## bobbystillz (Oct 18, 2019)

.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 18, 2019)

I keep forgetting to post this one that I bought from a bike shop that had it wired to the side of their building as decoration. Has had a rough life and need to get it built up one day...........


----------



## bobbystillz (Oct 18, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1080723
> 
> View attachment 1080734
> 
> ...



Awesome! That makes 13 known to exist.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 10, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1080723
> 
> View attachment 1080734
> 
> ...



Wow - you still got this one?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 11, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Wow - you still got this one?





Yes.


----------



## stanleypto (Jul 30, 2021)

bobbystillz said:


> @donsof if you are considering the purchase, I would do it. I won't let mine go for less than they have theirs listed, and mine isn't complete. There are only 10 triple bars floating around that we know of.



Here's one more triple bar.. been sitting in my parents basement for 40 years 😁


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 30, 2021)

stanleypto said:


> Here's one more triple bar.. been sitting in my parents basement for 40 years 😁



Thanks for sharing  😉 That is great example of how nice these bikes can be . Beautiful !  😛😛😛


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2021)

stanleypto said:


> Here's one more triple bar.. been sitting in my parents basement for 40 years 😁
> 
> View attachment 1454845



Isn't this the one on Ebay?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Isn't this the one on Ebay?



Pull these together; it's surely the same bike.








						Hawthorne on ebay | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

I always thought these were pretty cool.    https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hawthorne-Montgomery-Ward-/114910596226?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com


----------



## stanleypto (Aug 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Isn't this the one on Ebay?



Yes, it is. My mom is hoping to sell it.. we hate to see it sitting here getting neglected.


----------

